# Bunny keep hoping out of cage?



## Fluffykins (Jun 19, 2014)

I have my bunny in a 5 foot by 2 foot cage with no roof (Eventually to get a second story), but he keeps jumping out. I assume its because he's bored, or just really adventurous. I'm thinking he just likes jumping, as he likes to jump up onto his hide as well, so does any one know of an easy or cheap "Jumping" toy?


----------



## thisisfliss (Jun 19, 2014)

Alfy loves to jump. Try boxes that they can jump on! I'm having to put a fabric lid on Alfy's pen to stop her jumping out.


----------



## annabelle00 (Jun 21, 2014)

Dusky managed to jump a 4 grid high C&C cage o.o since then I've always had a roof on his cage


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 21, 2014)

Shida has only tried once and that was when she was locked up in her pen because my grandmas dog was with us and he couldn't be trusted and my grandma couldn't take control of him (I'm glad they were only here for a week) but Shida got really bored as she couldn't do proper binkies or bunny500s


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 22, 2014)

Two feet is an easy hop for most bunnies. Three feet would be a better idea, (however Annabelle's Dusky seems to have managed 4 feet.)

Is your cage made with the grids? If you intend to get a 2nd story, it should probably be 3 grids high in some areas. It's good to have some areas that are taller than 1 grid (once you put shelf in) so that bunny has some places where he can stretch all the way up on his hind legs without his ears touching above. 

cardboard boxes make great toys. Cut some doorways out for more fun. Mine like to climb in and on boxes.


----------



## Fluffykins (Jun 23, 2014)

Yeah, using the grids. The plan is to add a second story over half the cage, and have the walls be 3 high.


----------

